# What are you MUNCHIN on?



## thebest (Jan 27, 2009)

Wanted to try a new type of post game. Seeing how this one works out.

The way this game works is:

You rate the top persons Munchie food 1-10
Then Say What your munchin on
Person below you then rates your Munchie food 1-10
And says what He/she is munchin on 

(exp;(Pers1) Oreos
       (Pers2) 8
       (Pers2) Doritos              .... and so on). 
I will start!

2 double cheese burgers, large dr.peper from mcdonalds


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

8 out of 10  
hhhuuumm hot honey bun cut into pieces put into some mint chocolate chip ice cream with cookie dough chunks and little brownies and chocolate sauce all mixed together !!!!!!!


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

8.5
Hot gooey greasy pizza that just got diliverd


----------



## mendo local (Jan 28, 2009)

7

monster tacos from jack in the box


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 28, 2009)

whats jack in the box?

pickles and cheese.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

a fast food restaurant


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> whats jack in the box?
> 
> pickles and cheese.


 
Give that a 1.  Ewww.

smoked almonds  

(and for the record, Jack N the Box tacos rock.  2 for $1.  )


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 28, 2009)

hmmm 5

Pop-Tarts!


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

7


My wife:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

1 

sorry b, I dont swing that way.  

homemade lasagna


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

10 my favorite



apple pie


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

lmao aaaawwwww 8 
bag of m&ms


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

if peanut m&ms then a 9.

stuffed jalepenos


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

eww 1 not for me sorry mom

Long John Silvers
haha use to work there and never had a job i liked better going to stoned then that place  i still crave it haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

8  

i like peanutbutter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

and I hear the person below me  is playing my song:rofl:  you guys crack me up with these threads


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

10 10 10 with chocolate surp over it 

popcorn


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

popcorn=9 with extra butter




pancakes with butter and lots of home made syrup


----------



## thebest (Jan 28, 2009)

9 (home made syrup sounds goooood)
coffee eggs & baccon! eggs cooked over easy or sunny side up, however you say it! oh yeah.. I forgot my toast!! lol


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

8
mine is eggs n toast but smooshed together


----------



## yimmy capone (Jan 28, 2009)

7- cus I don't if you got white or wheat bread.


Chocolate covered doughnuts


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

6 - good but oh-so-sweet!

chicken enchiladas with queso sauce.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 28, 2009)

9 would be 10 if I knew what queso sauce was.

Potatoe, bacon, onion, cheese, egg scramble.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 28, 2009)

*9 - sound like that would help keep my girly figure :giggle:

 homemade Tamales *


----------



## imnotadog (Jan 28, 2009)

8. I never tried it, but it sounds incredibly delicious!- Tamales. 


Home-made *Hash Cake*. ;-)


----------



## cubby (Jan 28, 2009)

8--Home Made French Bread Pizza(With Home Made French Bread)!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

5

pad thai with a side of tom kha soup.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 29, 2009)

9

*Applepie with whip cream on top*


----------



## 84VW (Jan 29, 2009)

that gets a 9 also, i love apple pie

right now i am eating a bunch of powdered sugar donut holes....it's all i have right now


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 29, 2009)

ohhh the sweet sisteen ones 10

ramen noodles


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 29, 2009)

7 on the noodles.

FAIRY BREAD!


----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2009)

Fairy what? I will have to say 1 



Pickel  sandwhich= two pieces of bread mayo on both pieces,slice up pickels.Lay them bad boys in there,put the sandwhich together.Pickel sandwhich:hubba:


----------



## thebest (Jan 29, 2009)

1... dont like pickles

bowl of smack cereal! and coffee


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 29, 2009)

*1 on the cereal, and a 10 on the coffee

How about a peanut butter, mustard and pickle sammy*


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 29, 2009)

1 thats just to much haha

and heres a nother nasty one 
im about to drink 2 so i though i would share
a protein shake


----------



## Pranic (Jan 29, 2009)

ewww  0

freshly fried fish sandwhich, mayo lettuce, pickle, ketchup, colby jack, on a white bun,  a cup of tea and 3 cookies.

btw that pb & pickle sandwhich would be bomb if you just removed the mustard.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 29, 2009)

*A cup of tea with a Fish sandwich  -1 

How about a homemade beef stew 
*





			
				Pranic said:
			
		

> btw that pb & pickle sandwhich would be bomb if you just removed the mustard.


*
It is (I like Mustard) I FINALLY got my wife to come over to the darkside *


----------



## thebest (Jan 29, 2009)

2. dont eat seafood!

Five Guys Baccon Burger, Barqs Rootbeer. and Fresh french fries (also from five guys)


----------



## jmathews (Jan 29, 2009)

7  hibatchi steak and shrimp for japanese restaurant


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 29, 2009)

9

a huge bag of pistacios. not the dyed ones


----------



## yimmy capone (Jan 29, 2009)

2- I don't like nuts except peanuts

Cinnamon buns


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 29, 2009)

10


Glazed chocolate doughnot, cheese danish, and salsa and chips


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 29, 2009)

9

skittles original and sour


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 29, 2009)

DUDE! Fairy bread is bread with hundreds and thousands (sprinkles) on it. You are missing out if you haven't tried it!.

Sorry to hijack the post but when someone hasn't heard of fairy bread, they must be enlightened!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2009)

skittles - 4

german chocolate cake with coconut pecan frosting


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 29, 2009)

7 would of been 10 without the coconut 



white toast and strawberry perserve


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

8 on the strawberry




cheesecake with cherries on top,big glass of COLD milk


----------



## BrendanV (Jan 30, 2009)

9 on the cold milk (love my milk). 1 on the cheese cake, just not a fan!!

Fried perogies with sauteed onions and crispy chunks of bacon!!


----------



## thebest (Jan 30, 2009)

8 sounds pretty good to me

blueberry poptart and a bowl to start my morning!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 30, 2009)

*9 ,,,,no poptarts tho 



cheeseburger onion rings and fries ,,,,bbq dip *


----------



## cubby (Jan 30, 2009)

9 On The Cheese Burger And Fries.............Thick Cut Pepper Bacon,Home Fries, English Muffins, Ice Cold Milk,OJ,and Coffee.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

6 , 8 if it wasn't so fattening.  

General Tso's chicken, with hot and sour soup and steamed rice.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

*10 - love it - used to work next to a place that would make the best hot and sour soup

BBQ'd ribs with potato salad*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

7, love the ribs, but potato salad is not my thing.  

Strawberry shortcake.


----------



## MTmix86 (Jan 30, 2009)

carrots


----------



## yimmy capone (Jan 30, 2009)

carrots -1

Wendy's double classic with extra cheese


----------



## thebest (Jan 30, 2009)

8^^

Japanese Steak house dinner (Chicken Terriaki, And Filet steak, fried rice. and grilled vegetables!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

11

Nachos!


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 30, 2009)

7 just not that into'em

Home made (from scratch, cake mixes make weak cakes) chocolate cake with home made chocolate icing and a LARGE glass of milk


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2009)

5 too sweet.

chips and homemade salsa


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sippin on some Hot Coco


----------



## BrendanV (Jan 31, 2009)

^ 7.8. With marshmellows 8.5 

A nice juicy 10oz filet done to medium rare, with a side of hot garlic mash!! ( I work in a steak house, can you tell )


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*9 make it jacket or pot fries and its a 10 


thick cut ham ,,tom and mustard sandwich *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

5

Sociable Crackers the sweet kind


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 31, 2009)

4, not with my cotton mouth!:holysheep: 

chimichangas w/salsa & fritos


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*chimichangas w/salsa & fritos  idk  so ill sit on the fence and give 5 


dairymilk chocolate bar*


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Idk, 2 maybe... Don't like chocolate.



Eating some BLT and a coke


----------



## thebest (Jan 31, 2009)

8
Just got back from the Cheese Cake Factory, had louisiana pasta, and chicken, and 30th aniversary chocolate cheese cake!!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 1, 2009)

Eggplant Parmiggiano


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

10+  LOVE that!!!

Your lover


----------



## thebest (Feb 3, 2009)

.
oreos with a nice cold glass of milk.


----------

